# Music alarm that will play one song, then dismiss?



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I need some help guys. I've done a lot of searching and a lot of testing trying to find the right app for this project, and i'm coming up empty.

My company is starting a program where they will, at certain times of the day, play one song on the PA system, and all employees have to stop working and stretch. I convinced them to buy an android based MP3 player to handle the music (corporate is a bunch of non-techies, so they wanted an iPod to start), and now i'm looking for an app to automate this process.

I want to be able to set an alarm for 4 times a day, at which point the player should pick a random song from a selected playlist, play that one song, then dismiss the alarm. Most alarm clock software will let you pick a playlist for the alarm, but it will keep playing until you hit dismiss.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Try alarm clock extreme. It has an option for random song from a playlist.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for replying, good to know someone is listening. Alarm Clock Extreme works just fine for the first part of my requirements, which is choosing a random song from the playlist, however, after that song is finished it will continue to play another random song from the same playlist. i want it to stop playing.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I found a solution in case anyone else ever has this issue, but it's not terribly simple. The Alarm Clock Pro app includes and auto-dismiss feature, so what i had to do was extend all tracks to the length of the auto-dismiss time of 5 minutes, by adding enough silence to the end of the track for it to last over 5 minutes without playing anything after the song ended.


----------

